# Iniesta e Del Bosque "Non abbiamo paura dell'Italia"



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Iniesta intervistato parla di Balotelli e della Semifinale di Confederations Cup contro l'Italia "Balotelli fa bene a fidarsi della sua squadra, come noi abbiamo fiducia in noi stessi. L'Italia è forte, non bisogna sottovalutarla".
Vincent Del Bosque ha parlato anche lui dell'Italia "Dobbiamo dimenticare quello che è successo un anno fa, l'Italia è più forte".


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2013)

Parole di circostanza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Parole di circostanza.



questa situazione mi ricorda la partita Italia-Germania di Euro 2012


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questa situazione mi ricorda la partita Italia-Germania di Euro 2012



...Del Bosque sa di poterci battere facilmente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...Del Bosque sa di poterci battere facilmente.



apposta...come l'anno scorso i tedeschi...loro sono i favoritissimi, però mai darci per battuti


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> apposta...come l'anno scorso i tedeschi...loro sono i favoritissimi, però mai darci per battuti



...questo si, ma loro ci sono nettamente superiori e lo sanno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...questo si, ma loro ci sono nettamente superiori e lo sanno.



si anche noi lo sappiamo...sarà difficilissima, ma non abbiamo niente da perdere


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2013)

Il calcio spesso regala grandi sorprese... ma questa volta non credo proprio ci siano i presupposti!


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Giugno 2013)

Ci credo, se giochiamo con Giaccherini, Maggio, Diamanti e Candreva LOL


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Giugno 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2013)

Convinti loro.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Giugno 2013)

Nn succede, ma se succede sarebbe goduria


----------



## Elshafenomeno (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questa situazione mi ricorda la partita Italia-Germania di Euro 2012



con la differenza che quella Germania, pur molto forte, non valeva un solo giocatore di questa spagna


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

La Germania è storia a se. Non è una partita normale

Comunque non c'è niente da fare. Hanno ragione. Sono di un altro livello e sanno di esserlo. L'Italia oltre ad essere più scarsa, ha una condizione fisica davvero penosa ed giocherà senza Balo.

3-1 è un risultato degno. Ma faremo la fine come un anno fa e come l'under 21


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> con la differenza che quella Germania, pur molto forte, non valeva un solo giocatore di questa spagna



quella Germania è la stessa di quest'anno...tutti Campioni, anzi per me sono più forti della Spagna...se andavano loro in Finale vincevano contro i Spagnoli


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quella Germania è la stessa di quest'anno...tutti Campioni, anzi per me sono più forti della Spagna...se andavano loro in Finale vincevano contro i Spagnoli


Per me no, non avrebbero perso 4-0 ma avrebbero perso dal momento che, come noi, avrebbero avuto un giorno in meno degli spagnoli oltre al fatto che dovevano viaggiare dalla Polonia alla Ucraina. Sarebbero arrivati scoppiati come noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me no, non avrebbero perso 4-0 ma avrebbero perso dal momento che, come noi, avrebbero avuto un giorno in meno degli spagnoli oltre al fatto che dovevano viaggiare dalla Polonia alla Ucraina. Sarebbero arrivati scoppiati come noi



noi scoppiati avevamo Chiellini, Pirlo, Marchisio e Cassano, ma con chi li cambiavi? io li mettevo in panchina per Balzaretti, Diamanti, Di Natale e Nocerino però perdevamo lo stesso...la Germania almeno aveva più qualità


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2013)

Attualmente le nazionali più forti sono Spagna, Germania e Brasile. Sono quelle più ricche di talenti, obiettivamente. Noi veniamo subito dopo, con delle lacune tra i centrali difensivi e in attacco (a parte Balotelli, è buio pesto). 

La Spagna però è impressionante per qualità. Dal centrocampo in su sono fortissimi, magari non hanno un centravanti top attualmente, ma compensano con l'immensa qualità di centrocampisti e mezzepunte.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Attualmente le nazionali più forti sono Spagna, Germania e Brasile. Sono quelle più ricche di talenti, obiettivamente. Noi veniamo subito dopo, con delle lacune tra i centrali difensivi e in attacco (a parte Balotelli, è buio pesto).
> 
> La Spagna però è impressionante per qualità. Dal centrocampo in su sono fortissimi, magari non hanno un centravanti top attualmente, ma compensano con l'immensa qualità di centrocampisti e mezzepunte.


Io parlavo di risultati concreti ottenuti in quest'ultimo anno, non di talenti o quant'altro...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io parlavo di risultati concreti ottenuti in quest'ultimo anno, non di talenti o quant'altro...


Sì lo so, il mio era un discorso a sé infatti.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì lo so, il mio era un discorso a sé infatti.



Ah ok


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2013)

Comunque per la cronaca. Prepariamoci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque per la cronaca. Prepariamoci.


Perdere con non più di due goal di scarto sarebbe un risultato.


----------

